# Rammed From Behind



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Had a run in with a private hire mini-bus driver this morning.

He decided to squeeze his way past, passing me very closely despite the road being completely clear just after the parked car where it happened.
Caught up with him at the next set of lights, waved at him as he pulled away and it seemed to bring the red mist down on him. He slams on his brakes, wheel spins it in reverse and decides to follow me. Deciding I did not want this nut case behind me on the road, I pull over in a bus stop siding and he just drives straight into me, although at a slow speed but definitely deliberately.
He then jumps out going on about how I'd given him the w@nker sign, which I didn't he then gets back into his mini-bus and drives off.

I called the Police, whilst on the phone he drives past a realises I might be reporting him, so he turns around again, gets out of his mini-bus giving loads of mouth trying to blame me for everything. Goes on about the w@nker hand gesture, again I state I did not, then he states it was my fault he hit me with his mini-bus as I stopped to quickly in the lay by.

Whilst talking to the Police, I tell the driver the Police are on their way to talk with us both, he decides not to hang around and drives off.

About 10 minutes later a Police car arrives and he took some details but I was disappointed with his response, I told him about a witness who told me they were willing to talk to the Police about it but he seemed uninterested. He made the right noises about being completely unacceptable and dangerous but stated he would just have a word with the driver, a slap on the wrist as he couldn't do much more.
If that's all they do to him I will be complaining to the IPCC immediately.

I will also complain to his employer as the private mini-bus was being used by the Wiltshire Ambulance service and to the council licensing authority, although probably will do know good.

Obviously he will get displayed on YouTube as the road rage driver he is, in full 1080p HD.


----------



## StuartG (16 Aug 2011)

Over reaction is, as you have observed, a real road hazard. All the more reason not to give the sign. Glad you didn't but I see it nowadays seemingly more times than a left or right hand signal. 

IMHO any cyclists who does that to a motorist, however justified, is not doing the rest of us a favour. It just winds them up more against us and leads to leaping to wrong conclusions as in your case.

Pity there wasn't a riot going on at the time or he would be in custody


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> Over reaction is, as you have observed, a real road hazard. All the more reason not to give the sign. Glad you didn't but I see it nowadays seemingly more times than a left or right hand signal.
> 
> IMHO any cyclists who does that to a motorist, however justified, is not doing the rest of us a favour. It just winds them up more against us and leads to leaping to wrong conclusions as in your case.
> 
> Pity there wasn't a riot going on at the time or he would be in custody



He tried to use it as an excuse for ramming me despite the fact I didn't give that sign, he obviously saw what he wanted to see.

Just watched the rear camera footage, it quite clearly shows I am in the bus lay-by riding slowly then stopped with the mini-bus far enough behind to stop easily but he chose not to.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (16 Aug 2011)

So, he has admitted on video that he hit you, yet has left the scene of the incident without exchanging details. Isn't that a hit-and-run?

I also think the police could act under Section 59 of the Police Reform Act 2002, given your description of the rear camera evidence. At the very least, that should be a formal warning that the vehicle will be seized should there be another incident of this nature.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> So, he has admitted on video that he hit you, yet has left the scene of the incident without exchanging details. Isn't that a hit-and-run?



If details were not exchanged then yes I believe so.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (16 Aug 2011)

The police don't give a sh!* about us, had that have been two cars involved in the minor collision they'd have been obtaining details, giving producers, making you do breath tests and looking for prosecution.

As soon as a cyclist is involved the police litterally couldn't care less.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

Wankelschrauben said:


> The police don't give a sh!* about us, had that have been two cars involved in the minor collision they'd have been obtaining details, giving producers, making you do breath tests and looking for prosecution.
> 
> As soon as a cyclist is involved the police litterally couldn't care less.



It does seem that way  I would be tempted to send a letter to the Chief Constable or Superintendent asking what the policy of the Police is in these matters. If no satisfactory reply is give talk to the press. In the current climate I am sure they would love such a story.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> So, he has admitted on video that he hit you, yet has left the scene of the incident without exchanging details. Isn't that a hit-and-run?
> 
> I also think the police could act under Section 59 of the Police Reform Act 2002, given your description of the rear camera evidence. At the very least, that should be a formal warning that the vehicle will be seized should there be another incident of this nature.



When he returned while I was talking to the Police he gave his name and address which I repeated to the Police, I did not write it down as I was busy at the time and after that he drove off despite being told the Police were on their way to talk to him.

I will have watch the video later to find out what he actually admitted to on camera, I recall he just went on about the non-existant w@nker gesture and I think he stated I stopped too quickly, although that may have been the second visit, after the camera had been turned off.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> It does seem that way  I would be tempted to send a letter to the Chief Constable or Superintendent asking what the policy of the Police is in these matters. If no satisfactory reply is give talk to the press. In the current climate I am sure they would love such a story.



I will be making lots of noise if he ends up with just a telling off for being a naughty boy.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> I will be making lots of noise if he ends up with just a telling off for being a naughty boy.



Good for you.


----------



## Jezston (16 Aug 2011)

Wankelschrauben said:


> The police don't give a sh!* about us, had that have been two cars involved in the minor collision they'd have been obtaining details, giving producers, making you do breath tests and looking for prosecution.
> 
> As soon as a cyclist is involved the police litterally couldn't care less.



It happens too often but it isn't always the case.

It certainly shouldn't be a reason to stop trying.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

According to the Wiltshire Police's own website, drivers will be breathalysed after a reported collision and drivers should not leave the scene if details have not been exchanged, which they were not, and drivers should not leave the scene unless authorised by the Police, the driver went off even though he knew the Police were on their way to talk to him.

Unfortunately, I think the comments about "it's just a cyclist" seem to be ringing true, how can a slap on the wrist be suitable response for someone using their mini-bus to ram a cyclist.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> According to the Wiltshire Police's own website, drivers will be breathalysed after a reported collision and drivers should not leave the scene if details have not been exchanged, which they were not, and drivers should not leave the scene unless authorised by the Police, the driver went off even though he knew the Police were on their way to talk to him.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think the comments about "it's just a cyclist" seem to be ringing true, how can a slap on the wrist be suitable response for someone using their mini-bus to ram a cyclist.



Can we see the videos ASAP?


----------



## gaz (16 Aug 2011)

I presume it wasn't a traffic officer. Non traffic police have no intrest in this sort of thing and it is shown by what they say.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Can we see the videos ASAP?



Unfortunately, my "super" work PC cannot handle HD video, it will have to wait until I can use my pc at home.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> I presume it wasn't a traffic officer. Non traffic police have no intrest in this sort of thing and it is shown by what they say.



So is it a good idea to report any such incident as an RTC?


----------



## gambatte (16 Aug 2011)

"You stopped too quickly".... you mean he was driving to close, leaving an inappropriate gap?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Unfortunately, my "super" work PC cannot handle HD video, it will have to wait until I can use my pc at home.



That's OK. I just want to share the video on a few sites if that is OK?


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> I presume it wasn't a traffic officer. Non traffic police have no intrest in this sort of thing and it is shown by what they say.



It was not a traffic officer, when, I presume the officer was sent because the driver was standing next to me getting very agitated while I talked to the Police and maybe they thought better get their as quick as possible.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

gambatte said:


> "You stopped too quickly".... you mean he was driving to close, leaving an inappropriate gap?


----------



## benb (16 Aug 2011)

Well I was expecting a completely different thread, given the title! 

Let us know what happens, he should lose his taxi license at the least IMO.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> That's OK. I just want to share the video on a few sites if that is OK?



No problem, I'm happy for as many people as possible to see this road rage ramming incident.

I'll post it on here after it's been uploaded to YouTube,


----------



## Jezston (16 Aug 2011)

Phone the station and ask to speak to a traffic officer. Explain the story and how you feel let down by the officer who attended who did not correctly follow procedure. If they say one isn't available just this minute say you'll hold - you won't accept a call back.

Meanwhile, contact the IPCC and make a formal complaint about the officer who did not follow procedure in the event of an accident. SERIOUSLY.

Then if things haven't moved on significantly by the end of TODAY, get the video up - maybe let someone edit a snappy abridged version as well - and lets all do what we can to turn this viral, and send copies to the press - cyclist videos are very much du jour.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> No problem, I'm happy for as many people as possible to see this road rage ramming incident.
> 
> I'll post it on here after it's been uploaded to YouTube,



Nice one


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Phone the station and ask to speak to a traffic officer. Explain the story and how you feel let down by the officer who attended who did not correctly follow procedure. If they say one isn't available just this minute say you'll hold - you won't accept a call back.
> 
> Meanwhile, contact the IPCC and make a formal complaint about the officer who did not follow procedure in the event of an accident. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> Then if things haven't moved on significantly by the end of TODAY, get the video up - maybe let someone edit a snappy abridged version as well - and lets all do what we can to turn this viral, and send copies to the press - cyclist videos are very much du jour.



Seriously good call on everything you say


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

gambatte said:


> "You stopped too quickly".... you mean he was driving to close, leaving an inappropriate gap?



He obviously didn't think to hard about his statement.

I can see that there was a large gap between us, even though my foot was on the ground, that is stopped, he continued to drive at me, as though he planned to nudge me and not cause me injury.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> He obviously didn't think to hard about his statement.
> 
> I can see that there was a large gap between us, even though my foot was on the ground, that is stopped, he continued to drive at me, as though he planned to nudge me and not cause me injury.



Irrelevant. He hit you whether planned or not.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Irrelevant. He hit you whether planned or not.



I think I pointed this out to him but he was not listening.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> I think I pointed this out to him but he was not listening.



Muppet's like that never do listen


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Phone the station and ask to speak to a traffic officer. Explain the story and how you feel let down by the officer who attended who did not correctly follow procedure. If they say one isn't available just this minute say you'll hold - you won't accept a call back.
> 
> Meanwhile, contact the IPCC and make a formal complaint about the officer who did not follow procedure in the event of an accident. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> Then if things haven't moved on significantly by the end of TODAY, get the video up - maybe let someone edit a snappy abridged version as well - and lets all do what we can to turn this viral, and send copies to the press - cyclist videos are very much du jour.



I will complain to the IPCC, I just need to fill in their online form.

I will give the station a call later, not possible at the moment.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> I will complain to the IPCC, I just need to fill in their online form.
> 
> I will give the station a call later, not possible at the moment.



As I understand it once you have made a complaint to the IPCC no police officer will talk to you regarding the case until a decision has been reached by the IPCC.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> As I understand it once you have made a complaint to the IPCC no police officer will talk to you regarding the case until a decision has been reached by the IPCC.



Really, I will leave the complaint to the IPCC until later then.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Really, I will leave the complaint to the IPCC until later then.



That was my experience anyway. Not sure if it is policy or practice.


----------



## Jezston (16 Aug 2011)

The IPCC will advise you on this. Contact them first then and ask to make sure, but do contact them.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> That was my experience anyway. Not sure if it is policy or practice.



It seems I cannot actually call the station as they do not have that information on their website, any google search just shows the non-emergency number.
They only have the 999 number or the non-emergency number which is handled by a call centre with no access to the stations directly.


----------



## Jezston (16 Aug 2011)

Good grief. They really are going out of their way to make it difficult for victims aren't they. 

Call the non-emergency number, explain the situation, ask for them to get a traffic officer to contact you asap.


EDIT
The main points being you were involved in a collision with a driver who deliberately struck you, called the police, the driver illegally left the scene, and the officer who attended did not correctly follow procedure and appeared to be disinterested in doing so. You want to speak to a traffic officer as you want this incident dealt with properly, and you have camera evidence and witnesses.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> It seems I cannot actually call the station as they do not have that information on their website, any google search just shows the non-emergency number.
> They only have the 999 number or the non-emergency number which is handled by a call centre with no access to the stations directly.



The non emergency number will be able to put you through to the local Police Station.


----------



## snorri (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> No problem, I'm happy for as many people as possible to see this road rage ramming incident.
> 
> I'll post it on here after it's been uploaded to YouTube,



Is it really advisable to go public with the possibility of legal action pending?


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

snorri said:


> Is it really advisable to go public with the possibility of legal action pending?



At the moment, going by what the officer stated, all he was going to do was have a chat with the driver and tell him he is a naughty boy.

If the Police do change their mind and take it more seriously I can always "private" the video.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> At the moment, going by what the officer stated, all he was going to do was have a chat with the driver and tell him he is a naughty boy.
> 
> If the Police do change their mind and take it more seriously I can always "private" the video.



The video may well prompt Police action as well.


----------



## Jezston (16 Aug 2011)

snorri said:


> Is it really advisable to go public with the possibility of legal action pending?



I've yet to see a case where someone has uploaded to youtube and it's worked _against _them.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> I've *y*et to see a case where someone has uploaded to youtube and it's worked _against _them.



FTFY


----------



## snorri (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> At the moment, going by what the officer stated, all he was going to do was have a chat with the driver and tell him he is a naughty boy.
> If the Police do change their mind and take it more seriously I can always "private" the video.



OK


----------



## gaz (16 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> I've yet to see a case where someone has uploaded to youtube and it's worked _against _them.


I've been close to it happening.
Public Order Offence.


----------



## quassleberry (16 Aug 2011)

Glad you weren't hurt during this episode - given the recent events & the posts regarding violence towards cyclists by motorists.

Have you managed to contact either Wiltshire Ambulance service or the local council licensing department?

I once reported a taxi to my local council for having faulty rear lights - I couldn't catch up to tell the driver, and they were straight onto the driver to let him know & if memory serves me right they were also going to call him in for an inspection to make sure it was done. Totally different scenario I know but if your council are as strict as mine they will want to know & will act.


----------



## cloggsy (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> It seems I cannot actually call the station as they do not have that information on their website, any google search just shows the non-emergency number.
> They only have the 999 number or the non-emergency number which is handled by a call centre with no access to the stations directly.



Have you tried the Police.UK website, there _should_ be the non-emergency number there & possibly an e-mail address; I have just e-mailed my 'local team' this morning to have them have a look at some footage I took yesterday - I'll be interested to see their response...


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Well what I suspected was going to happen has happened.

I called the Police for an update, the officer who came to see me, visited the driver and told him he's a naughty boy and closed the incident report. Either the driver told a good story or the officer was not that interested, probably a little of both.

I informed the officer I was speaking to that I was not satisfied at all with this, again stating what had happened and that I had video evidence plus a witness to the event. I asked to speak to a traffic officer but apparently is not possible.

The officer went off to talk to someone, they came back stating they had re-opened the incident added the "new" information I had just given and now the incident is to be investigated by the transport justice section.

I am extremely disappointed with attending officers actions, they obviously have no idea what it is like to have someone in a mini-bus drive at you whilst sitting on a bicycle and deliberately make contact. I know it was not a high speed, no injury occurred, luckily I was stopped and unclipped when he hit my rear wheel, allowing me to let the bike move to reduce the contact forces.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Well what I suspected was going to happen has happened.
> 
> I called the Police for an update, the officer who came to see me, visited the driver and told him he's a naughty boy and closed the incident report. Either the driver told a good story or the officer was not that interested, probably a little of both.
> 
> ...



Well at least they are looking into the case again.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Well at least they are looking into the case again.



I was not expecting the Police to attend, I thought it would be the normal procedure of fill in a form a let traffic deal with it.

I think they only sent someone because the driver was next to me while I was talking to the Police getting agitated. Next time, hopefully never, I will tell them not to bother unless it's a traffic officer.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> I was not expecting the Police to attend, I thought it would be the normal procedure of fill in a form a let traffic deal with it.
> 
> I think they only sent someone because the driver was next to me while I was talking to the Police getting agitated. Next time, hopefully never, I will tell them not to bother unless it's a traffic officer.



Fair point.


----------



## Schneil (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> I was not expecting the Police to attend, I thought it would be the normal procedure of fill in a form a let traffic deal with it.
> 
> I think they only sent someone because the driver was next to me while I was talking to the Police getting agitated. Next time, hopefully never, I will tell them not to bother unless it's a traffic officer.



Maybe because you had camera footage, the police can investigate further?
Otherwise it would just have been put down as a "your word against his" situation?


----------



## John90 (16 Aug 2011)

Schneil said:


> Maybe because you had camera footage, the police can investigate further?
> Otherwise it would just have been put down as a "your word against his" situation?



That sounds plausible. Brings home how useful bike cameras are as a form of insurance.


----------



## Jezston (16 Aug 2011)

But he has a witness.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2011)

It's often your word against his, but as you have video it would make a difference. The guy that did something similar to me apparently reacted because I put my hand up - he got his collar felt, and the incident added to the driver's existing list (he had previous) but they couldn't take it further.

even just putting a hand up and be taken the wrong way by some loonies. You just never know when you'll meet a loony.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

John90 said:


> That sounds plausible. Brings home how useful bike cameras are as a form of insurance.



The attending officer knew about the video camera's and witness when he decided to close the incident report.


----------



## Bman (16 Aug 2011)

Glad you and the bike are ok BSRU.

I thought I was going to be hit from behind as well today. Nothing malicious though, just poor planning for a blind overtake. The driver managed to slow down enough to keep about 1foot distance from my back wheel. No rear facing camera, so no video. 

Hurry up with the youtube links, I expect to see it alongside the other two road-rage videos that made the press recently.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Bongman said:


> Glad you and the bike are ok BSRU.
> 
> I thought I was going to be hit from behind as well today. Nothing malicious though, just poor planning for a blind overtake. The driver managed to slow down enough to keep about 1foot distance from my back wheel. No rear facing camera, so no video.
> 
> Hurry up with the youtube links, I expect to see it alongside the other two road-rage videos that made the press recently.



It just taking YouTube ages to upload, should be done in 30 minutes.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

It also appears from the video that the mini-bus did not have the required 9 passenger seats to qualify as bus in order to drive through the bus gate where the incident happened, but surely the investigating officer checked this before closing the report.


----------



## davefb (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> It also appears from the video that the mini-bus did not have the required 9 passenger seats to qualify as bus in order to drive through the bus gate where the incident happened, but surely the investigating officer checked this before closing the report.



you missed the /sarcasm tags... :-/


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

davefb said:


> you missed the /sarcasm tags... :-/



I did yes, it was definitely meant to sarcastic, or as Alexei Sayle used to say sar-car-stic.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Finally the video.


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Im4bf86iw[/media]



The link


Assigned with " Creative Commons Attribution license" to allow re-use/editing.


----------



## davefb (16 Aug 2011)

i mean

hes actively chased you , by turning round , to hit you

mentalist....


----------



## Matty (16 Aug 2011)

What a moron. Love him to be ferrying my child to school.


----------



## cloggsy (16 Aug 2011)

Watched the vid and left a comment 

Where do you get the incredibly detailed info about the vehicles from; I've been using the DVLA 'Vehicle Enquiry' service, but it doesn't give me anywhere near as much detail as you have...


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

cloggsy said:


> Watched the vid and left a comment
> 
> Where do you get the incredibly detailed info about the vehicles from; I've been using the DVLA 'Vehicle Enquiry' service, but it doesn't give me anywhere near as much detail as you have...



I use

http://www.motorcheck.ie/faq/does-it-have-valid-road-tax


----------



## BlackPanther (16 Aug 2011)

I admire your restraint, I think that if this nutter had just run into the back of my bike, I would have responded with an immediate 'Glasgow kiss', which I would view as being in self defence after his actions. 

In all seriousness, this guy should lose his license. Even if you'd given him the finger and called him a w4nker, there is no excuse whatsoever for deliberately ramming someone.....and if it wasn't deliberate, he should lose his license for being such a bad judger of stopping distances. Keep us informed, I'd like to see this guy punished!

I'm really gonna have to get me a camera!


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

reiver said:


> No sound ? or at least unable to pick out what was said.
> 
> It does look like he chased after you and rammed his vehicle into yours, I would have considered that a fairly serious offence.



I have a new Contour Plus and it does seem very quiet, you really need to turn the volume up to hear it but then the rear camera is really noisy and it is a shock if you forget to turn the volume down quick enough.


----------



## Zoiders (16 Aug 2011)

I can't comment on the incident as I didn't see it but I do keep getting a giggle out of the thread tittle on main board.


----------



## rualexander (16 Aug 2011)

Hopefully the council will revoke his taxi licence at the very least. There is no way he is a fit person to be driving the public and/or schoolchildren around.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

That was clearly premeditated. He gave chase and hit your bike.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509330"]
Was the point of contact really bad?
[/quote]

No, in my opinion he seemed to aim his vehicle just to make enough contact to get his message across.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I can't comment on the incident as I didn't see it but I do keep getting a giggle out of the thread tittle on main board.



I should have thought more carefully about my title .


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509334"]
..with provocation though in that he thought BRSU was shaking the coffee can at him.
[/quote]
That would not be provocation I assure you.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509334"]
..with provocation though in that he thought BRSU was shaking the coffee can at him.
[/quote]

That was his justification until I told him I did not then he decided to blame me for slowing down to fast instead.


----------



## davefb (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> That was his justification until I told him I did not then he decided to blame me for slowing down to fast instead.



so that would be admitting driving too close ?


wierd, why would you do that ?

oh yeah


moron


----------



## gaz (16 Aug 2011)

What a plonker. Push the police on that one, his pass at the start was very poor.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> What a plonker. Push the police on that one, his pass at the start was very poor.



It's been sent to traffic to investigate after I complained.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

davefb said:


> so that would be admitting driving too close ?
> 
> 
> wierd, why would you do that ?
> ...


He was obviously getting desperate trying to think of an excuse for ramming me.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509342"]
Eh? I'll be standing outside your house tomorrow calling you a ''self-gratification artist'' oh yes!!
[/quote]
Then you will have a sore throat and possible a public order arrest but no response from me directly. : D


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509343"]
Right, but he did not know that until you told him did he?
[/quote]

Yes, he initially thought I had made an inappropriate gesture towards him.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509345"]
Do people need an excuse BRSU? I should imagine you look quite fetching in lycra with a helmet cam.
[/quote]

Strangely he never noticed the helmet camera, even when he stood right next to me after he came back while I was on the phone to the Police.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509347"]
Hmmm, why a public order offence Angel? Could it be that it's offensive and/or can cause offence to people?
[/quote]
You could be shouting "milkfloat", after a while it will become a public nusance. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1509351"]
LOLOL!! SIG!!!!!!
[/quote]
Fame at last


----------



## gambatte (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Yes, he initially thought I had made an inappropriate gesture towards him.



Sticks and stones may break my bones, but a ducato will nev.... Oh yeah, it can.

A 3.3 tonne vehicle, driven like that......


----------



## MickL (16 Aug 2011)

that guy is a nob. Also I set this topic on my watch list. Great fun watching my gmail desktop notifications pop up with "rammed from behind" while people talk to me :-)


----------



## cloggsy (16 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> I use
> 
> http://www.motorchec...-valid-road-tax



That's brill! Thanks


----------



## roadrunner20 (16 Aug 2011)

just so you know the police wont take action unless they have 100% chance of getting a prosecution, this is what my friend said whos in the police force, bassically they are being told minor offences are wasting police time and money and so to just give verbal warnings when members of public report offences to you, unless they are major offences like GBH of which they have to be looked into.

so sorry to say i dout anything come of this other than a letter in post to the guy if they know his reg and maybe a verbal warning.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (16 Aug 2011)

roadrunner20 said:


> just so you know the police wont take action unless they have 100% chance of getting a prosecution, this is what my friend said whos in the police force, bassically they are being told minor offences are wasting police time and money and so to just give verbal warnings when members of public report offences to you, unless they are major offences like GBH of which they have to be looked into.



This is precisely why they were given powers to hand out fixed penalty notices and to seize vehicles in the Police Reform Act and other legislation. Why can't they just say that they are short of resources instead of making these excuses.


----------



## rusky (16 Aug 2011)

roadrunner20 said:


> just so you know the police wont take action unless they have 100% chance of getting a prosecution, this is what my friend said whos in the police force, bassically they are being told minor offences are wasting police time and money and so to just give verbal warnings when members of public report offences to you, unless they are major offences like GBH of which they have to be looked into.
> 
> so sorry to say i dout anything come of this other than a letter in post to the guy if they know his reg and maybe a verbal warning.



Even more reason to take it to the press (NOT the daily wail!)


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

Another video of the incident, this time with audio from my helmet camera including a high pitched noise which is me talking when under duress.

Also, I thought I had turned my camera's off when he left but my rear was still recording and recorded his return.
Lots of him trying to blame me for everything and trying to make me feel it was all my fault.


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hue78Ou2xrk[/media]



Rammer Extra


----------



## Nigeyy (17 Aug 2011)

I've read this thread with interest.

I definitely think this guy was a bit of a nut job, and one who has road rage. While I don't know precisely which gesticulations you made, it really doesn't matter to me -he should have just driven on ignoring them anyway. The fact he reversed and came after you, AND hit you should give the police a clue. You can't get more deliberate than that.

On the other hand I know that resources are spread thinly these days, and I'm sure that if no "harm" is done, and it's a traffic issue, the police will just go with a caution. Economically, it just makes sense, let alone the police not knowing the full story. I'm not saying it's right or justifying it, just that I think it's the case.

I also think if you want to, you can push the matter yourself. Sitting at a keyboard it's easy for me to say go for it, and to push it as far as possible. Pursuing this matter with the police, making the video open to viewing, letting his employer know are, I'm sure, all ways you can do this. Honestly, I don't know what I'd do -in one respect I think this guy needs some serious retraining or consequences, on the other hand there's no physical damage done, you don't know if he's a real nutter, or someone who lost it just this one time (though I somehow I doubt it).

My ideal solution would be for his employer to find out about his actions and act accordingly -without you getting in the middle. Good luck.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (17 Aug 2011)

Nigeyy said:


> I'm sure that if no "harm" is done, and it's a traffic issue, the police will just go with a caution.



I think a formal police caution would not be a bad outcome; at least it will be on record and will be available for reference if any further incidents occur. (Plus, of course, civil claims against the driver for damages, etc.)


----------



## calypsored525 (17 Aug 2011)

Dont post often but just discovered the driver has posted his 'version' on the pepipoo forum.
No mention of his road rage or the fact that he hit the OP in the lay-by - in fact he says he "I braked in behind him" which is a nice understatement. 
Hopefully when this is resolved the OP can post the outcome on there as well. 
Sorry if this has already been mentioned but haven't read through all the recent posts

http://forums.pepipo...showtopic=64114


----------



## Dan B (17 Aug 2011)

Is the standard of legal advice on pepipoo as good as their driving advice ("i do not believe there was anything wrong in your original pass")?


----------



## DrSquirrel (17 Aug 2011)

I'd keep an eye on that first post, as apparently it has been changed to remove something "more important"



> Its what happened after the initial incident which the OP has removed from his initial post that should give the biggest concern.




Doesn't help that in the video he has no hands on the wheel before he has stopped... (my guess was getting the door and seat belt at the same time). The door was open before the stop as well..


----------



## calypsored525 (17 Aug 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I'd keep an eye on that first post, as apparently it has been changed to remove something "more important"



I didnt pick up on that ... is there a way to see what a post said before it was edited? 

A response on there says "The OP was not quite so sure in the original post which he quite wisely edited". This is in response to a previous post saying "the op is absolute that no contact took place and nobody fell off".

That would seem to suggest the driver admitted in his original post that a collision may have occured. Be interesting to see what he said previously before editing. 

I'm going to paste the drivers current version as I wouldnt be suprised if it gets deleted once he knows that cycle chat knows what he knows.


*Hi everyone, I am worried sick and need advice. 

I was driving a works vehicle (private hire) to a work colleges house yesterday morning down a quite residential road, a cyclist was riding in front of me, he was a couple of feet from the kerb, as I got closer, he looked in his rear view mirror that was fitted and he drifted towards the centre of the road, as nothing was coming I over took him using the opposite side of the road, I was travelling well within the speed limit. he actually drifted towards the middle of the road as I passed him and he blew his air horn that he also has fitted to his bike. I checked my mirror to make sure I was safe to move back across to the correct side of the road and the cyclist was gesticulating at me, I thought his behaviour was bizarre but I carried on. at the end of the road there were traffic lights which I stopped at. the cyclist who still had my attention caught up with me I could see he was saying something and he had positioned himself so that he could be seen in my right side mirror. however the lights changed at this point and I started moving forward. He then gesticulated again whilst shouting at me which I couldn't work out. I was baffled and annoyed, so I stopped and reversed back to the stop line at the lights, by now he had moved to the side of the road towards a lay-by, he was still looking at me saying something I couldn't work out, and he stopped in the lay-by, the lights were still green so I turned left and into the lay-by behind him (this all happened in seconds). I braked in behind him. I got out and asked him why he had been calling me a "******" and what was his problem. The cyclist said I tried to kill him. I said "what are you talking about!" I then said you can't go through life shouting and calling people a ****** just because you feel like it" he said "I didn't". I then realised this was a childish encounter and got back in my minibus and drove off, I had to turn around at the roundabout and come back the way I had been, and saw a woman talking to the cyclist that may have witnessed the whole thing. I thought by now that I left the scene without giving my details in case any accusations were made so I turned around again and went back, the cyclist was now stood there on his mobile phone, so I again pulled into he lay-by and said "I thought I had better give you my details so you didn't accuse me of anything he said to the officer? he was speaking to, oh he has come back and is being abusive, I said no I just want to give you my details, I said my name and address which he repeated to whoever he was talking to, I then drove off again. 

I was annoyed at myself for putting myself in that position, and have just found out that this cyclist is actually quite well known for driving around my local town recording what he deems to be dangerous drivers then posts them on you tube, he did have something on his head that could have been a camera, and one guy I spoke to said he actually provokes drivers for reaction to get good footage. 


The cyclist did not fall off or anything and there was not a mark on his bike, I did not threaten him at all, I did raise my voice and I may have called him a idiot. 

I'm worried he is going to accuse me at driving my minibus at him. Which I swear I didn't, which would result in a ban? which would be job loss etc etc. 

Can anyone give me advice here please, that may stop making me feel so anxious.

Thank you very much in advance


I have since found footage of the incident on youtube, he actually has 2 cameras one on the back one on his head, although I did get very close, I didn't touch his bike. It also shows that when I was over taking him he purposely moved towards the centre of the road so that It looked like I was overtaking him a lot closer than I should have, he made sure that when he gestured at me his camera didn't pick it up, and he has stated I rammed him!. Is there anything I can do about him putting my image and company registration on the internet? 
*


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2011)

calypsored525 said:


> ................*Is there anything I can do about him putting my image and company registration on the internet?
> *


yup - don't drive like an idiot! 

Who does this chap drive for? Is it simply a private hire, or does he have a contract with the Council?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (17 Aug 2011)

The video shows his post to be a pack of lies. The cyclist was in primary position the whole time, not "2 feet from the kerb", and the cyclist's road position didn't change until after the overtake. He didn't overtake "using the opposite side of the road" because there was a parked car there. There is an audible crash in the rear view video when the van hit the rear wheel (though it would be hard to prove that wasn't added after).


----------



## ferret fur (17 Aug 2011)

I find it both hilarious & scary how people try to justify their actions. Does he _really_ believe that his story ties in with the video evidence? I would be embarrassed to come out with the crap his is making up. Just shows why helmet cams do such a great job. Even if no prosecution follows, here is one driver who won't risk a close pass next time.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

The important thing he is worried sick!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (17 Aug 2011)

This, and my own experiences from yesterday, have just about convinced me to get a rear view camera.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

calypsored525 said:


> Dont post often but just discovered the driver has posted his 'version' on the pepipoo forum.
> No mention of his road rage or the fact that he hit the OP in the lay-by - in fact he says he "I braked in behind him" which is a nice understatement.
> Hopefully when this is resolved the OP can post the outcome on there as well.
> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but haven't read through all the recent posts
> ...



Thanks for that post, it was an informative read and confirms my opinion that he was desperate to put the blame on me and absolve himself of his actions.

He may have removed his admission of the collision but unluckily for him he can clearly be heard admitting it in the extra video footage.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> yup - don't drive like an idiot!
> 
> Who does this chap drive for? Is it simply a private hire, or does he have a contract with the Council?



He was driving for the Great Western Ambulance Service, according to the sign in the window, he does state he was driving it to a colleague's house but I do not believe anything he says.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

calypsored525 said:


> Dont post often but just discovered the driver has posted his 'version' on the pepipoo forum.
> No mention of his road rage or the fact that he hit the OP in the lay-by - in fact he says he "I braked in behind him" which is a nice understatement.
> Hopefully when this is resolved the OP can post the outcome on there as well.
> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but haven't read through all the recent posts
> ...



They've closed that thread because the OP changed their story.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> They've closed that thread because the OP changed their story.


Kudos to the forum mods at least.


----------



## Bman (17 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Kudos to the forum mods at least.




Indeed.

Google Cache may show the original content of the edited post. 

Also BSRU, would it be Ok if I attempted to "normalise" the soundtrack to your video and upload it as a response? That way we should be able to hear the audio much better.


----------



## Bman (17 Aug 2011)

Here is the Google Cache Content:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?showtopic=64114

Today, 07:56 
*Hi everyone, I am worried sick and need advice. 

I was driving a works vehicle (private hire) to a work colleges house yesterday morning down a quite residential road, a cyclist was riding in front of me, he was a couple of feet from the kerb, as I got closer, he looked in his rear view mirror that was fitted and he drifted towards the centre of the road, as nothing was coming I over took him using the opposite side of the road, I was travelling well within the speed limit. as I passed him he blew his air horn that he also has fitted to his bike. I checked my mirror to make sure I was safe to move back across to the correct side of the road and the cyclist was gesticulating at me, I thought his behaviour was bizarre but I carried on. at the end of the road there were traffic lights which I stopped at. the cyclist who still had my attention caught up with me I could see he was saying something. however the lights changed at this point and I started moving forward. He stopped his bike and gesticulated again whilst shouting at me which I couldn't work out. I was baffled, so I stopped and reversed back to the stop line at the lights, by now he had moved to the side of the road towards a lay-by, he was still looking at me saying something I couldn't work out, and he stopped in the lay-by, the lights were still green so I turned left and into the lay-by behind him. I braked in behind him but because the road was wet I slid ever so slightly. Now at this point I'm not sure whether I touched his back wheel or if he rolled the bike into my back wheel, however I am aware that contact was made. I got out and asked him why he had been calling me a "******" and what was his problem. The cyclist said I tried to kill him. I said "what are you talking about!" I then said you can't go through life shouting and clalling people a ****** just because you feel like it" he said "I didn't". I then realised this was a childish encounter and got back in my minibus and drove off, I had to turn around at the roundabout and come back the way I had been, and saw a woman talking to the cyclist that may have witnessed the whole thing. I thought by now that if I had touched his rear tyre he may say I left the scene without giving my details so I turned around again and went back, the cyclist was now stood there on his mobile phone, so I again pulled into he lay-by and said "I thought I had better give you my details so you didn't accuse me of leaving the scene of a accident. he said to the officer? he was speaking to, oh he has come back and is being abusive, I said no I just want to give you my details, I said my name and address which he repeated to whoever he was talking to, I then drove off again. 

I was annoyed at myself for putting myself in that position, and have just found out that this cyclist is actually quite well known for driving around my local town recording what he deems to be dangerous drivers then posts them on you tube, he did have something on his head that could have been a camera, and one guy I spoke to said he actually provokes drivers for reaction to get good footage. 


The cyclist did not fall off or anything and there was not a mark on his bike, I did not threaten him at all, I did raise my voice and I may have called him a idiot. 

I'm worried he is going to accuse me at driving my minibus at him. Which I swear I didn't, which would result in a ban? which would be job loss etc etc. 

Can anyone give me advice here please, that may stop making me feel so anxious.

Thank you very much in advance 

*No edits show at this point and there are no replies. Although, Ive just speed read the post and cannot see any major differences


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

Bongman said:


> Here is the Google Cache Content:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?showtopic=64114
> 
> ...


1 He admits contact was made between bike and car.
2 He initialy says he does not know what the op was saying but later asks why he called him a self-gratification artist?
The guy is toast.


----------



## d87heaven (17 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> 1 He admits contact was made between bike and car.
> 2 He initialy says he does not know what the op was saying but later asks why he called him a self-gratification artist?
> The guy is *possibly* toast.



Fixed that. not that I am cycnical about the actions and attitudes of the police to cyclist


----------



## Parrot of Doom (17 Aug 2011)

What an idiot. Not the most dangerous or idiotic of drivers out there, but certainly an idiot.

I'd phone his employer and email them a link of the footage. See how they view one of their employees driving like a fool.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

Bongman said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Google Cache may show the original content of the edited post.
> 
> Also BSRU, would it be Ok if I attempted to "normalise" the soundtrack to your video and upload it as a response? That way we should be able to hear the audio much better.



Sure no problem, the audio is pants.


----------



## gaz (17 Aug 2011)

Might be worth adjusting your rear camera so you get the wheel or pannier rack etc.. in the shot.
It gives a better perspective as to how close the driver came to you, as on the rear view it looks like his initial pass was a bit of a late manoeuvre and certainly not what i would call text book.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

Bongman said:


> Here is the Google Cache Content:
> 
> http://webcache.goog...showtopic=64114
> 
> ...



That is excellent, his description doesn't match reality, seems he will say/write anything to avoid the truth.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

He has decided to complain to YouTube that his privacy has been breached.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> He has decided to complain to YouTube that his privacy has been breached.


What chance does he stand of sucess?


----------



## LosingFocus (17 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> What chance does he stand of sucess?



Depends on the description given on the video page.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> What chance does he stand of sucess?



Probably none, I have had this happen before, I just reply stating no breach of UK privacy laws have been broken as it has been recorded in a public place.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> Might be worth adjusting your rear camera so you get the wheel or pannier rack etc.. in the shot.
> It gives a better perspective as to how close the driver came to you, as on the rear view it looks like his initial pass was a bit of a late manoeuvre and certainly not what i would call text book.



My rear camera sits on top of my rack directly over the rear wheel.

I understand what you are saying as my other bike the camera is located in such a position that the rear wheel can be seen.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Probably none, I have had this happen before, I just reply stating no breach of UK privacy laws have been broken as it has been recorded in a public place.


I'm glad about that. I have it on my Facebook page as well.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I'm glad about that. I have it on my Facebook page as well.



The more places it exists the better as far as I am concerned, he's already lied about what happened now he's trying to hide what he did.


----------



## Parrot of Doom (17 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> He has decided to complain to YouTube that his privacy has been breached.



He has absolutely no privacy whatsoever in a public space.


----------



## gambatte (17 Aug 2011)

I wonder if the original version he told plod was the same as he put on that forum?....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Aug 2011)

gambatte said:


> I wonder if the original version he told plod was the same as he put on that forum?....


If it war then plod needs retraining!


----------



## gambatte (17 Aug 2011)

Just watched the second video...

Apart from other things.. this guys never ridden a bike, has he? "You stood on your brakes"

 

BRSU!! were you doing bike stunts on the public highway?


----------



## Nigeyy (17 Aug 2011)

Assuming that is the same guy who wrote the post, I would pursue it further, if only to write a reply to his original post in that forum. While I won't go as far as to say video never lies (context plays a large part so while it doesn't lie it can be misleading) I *still* find it inexcusable he clearly reverses and drives aggressively right up the back of you.

I'm not sorry he appears to be concerned about appearing on a youtube video -he's on a public road. If he drives considerately and obey the rules of the road, then he shouldn't have anything to worry about, right? As the video shows, yes?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (17 Aug 2011)

Been reading/following this topic since yesterday, from my point of view the driver of the van has certainly commited several acts of intimidating behaviour and should be dealt with by the law for this.

1) Stopping and reversing back - not the action of a reasonably minded individual
2) Driving into the bus stop in an aggressive manner - see above
3) Driving off without waitng of rthe police - see above
4) Returning to have another go - see above

Guys looks like a knob and acts like one also, through the book at him.

I certainly wouldn't like to get into his vehicle with his anger issues.


----------



## Spinney (18 Aug 2011)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Been reading/following this topic since yesterday, from my point of view the driver of the van has certainly commited several acts of intimidating behaviour and should be dealt with by the law for this.
> 
> 1) Stopping and reversing back - not the action of a reasonably minded individual
> 2) Driving into the bus stop in an aggressive manner - see above
> ...


There was a 'children crossing' sign in the back of the vehicle, so presumably this vehicle could be used, with him as driver, to ferry children around.


----------



## MickL (18 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> That is excellent, his description doesn't match reality, seems he will say/write anything to avoid the truth.





Thats a truly awful website, trying help peeps beat the rap including DD.


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2011)

MickL said:


> Thats a truly awful website, trying help peeps beat the rap including DD.



Unfortunately there are a few websites like that.
Nothing wrong with helping the innocent prove their innocence but it goes to far when someone caught bang to rights tries to weasel out on a technicality.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Aug 2011)

Is it just me or does the OP's title sound a bit odd? *Rammed from behind *?


----------



## Adasta (18 Aug 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Is it just me or does the OP's title sound a bit odd? *Rammed from behind *?




It's just you.


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Is it just me or does the OP's title sound a bit odd? *Rammed from behind *?



Yes, I should have been more careful, some people have been very disappointed.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> some people have been very disappointed.



+ 1


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (18 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Yes, I should have been more careful, some people have been very disappointed.


I thought you had written it in honour of the late Ronnie Barker!


----------



## Parrot of Doom (18 Aug 2011)

MickL said:


> Thats a truly awful website, trying help peeps beat the rap including DD.



Actually it just offers people legal advice. Everyone has a right to defend themselves.

I've used Pepipoo and because of it have successfully appealed three parking tickets, issued wholly unlawfully.


----------



## Dan B (18 Aug 2011)

Parrot of Doom said:


> Actually it just offers people legal advice.


I hope it offers them better legal advice than it does driving advice


----------



## Parrot of Doom (18 Aug 2011)

reiver said:


> If you are a member go and invite him onto this thread, he should at least be given the opportunity of fighting his own corner.



I am a member but I won't be doing that.


----------



## Bman (18 Aug 2011)

The thread has been closed anyway. Admin doesn't like people changing their stories evidently.


----------



## Parrot of Doom (18 Aug 2011)

Because it would turn into a rather boring slanging match, and nobody would learn anything.


----------



## Adasta (19 Aug 2011)

I've never seen an inter-forum debate work in practice. It always sounds like a reasonable thing to suggest, but it simply doesn't work.

It's a bit like asking an "older boy" to come and play football with you, only for him to smash the ball at your face and hack you for no reason.


----------



## BSRU (20 Aug 2011)

reiver said:


> Is it not like a one sided slanging match at the moment where we are demonising the guy more and more and more. All I am suggesting is to let him know he is being discussed and give him the opportunity to give his side of the story.
> 
> As for the bigger boy coming to smash the ball in our face, I would have thought quite the opposite. He would have to be very very bold to come on here and argue his side. I don't think he would be given an easy ride. Lets face it BSRU's video says it all. I would have his driving license!
> 
> ...



<anti-troll>Interesting description but my report to the Police was only about the contact, however small it was it is still a collision, the law is very pedantic.
Either the guy deliberately made contact or is a such a poor driver failed to leave enough space to the vehicle in front.
Either way I beleve it is up to the Police to decide which one is true.</anti-troll>


----------



## peppyuk (20 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Either the guy deliberately made contact or is a such a poor driver failed to leave enough space to the vehicle in front.



Seeing as he is a professional driver trusted with driving paying passengers from A to B I would like to think he knows the stopping distance of his bus. 



I do like the way you keep your cool. If that happened to me, I'd be in a lot more trouble than he is.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Aug 2011)

I bet he's seriously regretting his actions now. I bet he would have been a model driver had he known in advance you carried cameras. Imagine how many people are learning from his actions and pain!!


----------



## BSRU (20 Aug 2011)

peppyuk said:


> Seeing as he is a professional driver trusted with driving paying passengers from A to B I would like to think he knows the stopping distance of his bus.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the way you keep your cool. If that happened to me, I'd be in a lot more trouble than he is.



I think I might have been in a little bit of shock, certainly my voice sounded higher than normal. I was mainly concentrating on ensuring that I had my bike in between us just in case.


----------



## BSRU (20 Aug 2011)

BentMikey said:


> I bet he's seriously regretting his actions now. I bet he would have been a model driver had he known in advance you carried cameras. Imagine how many people are learning from his actions and pain!!



The main motivation for me originally getting my first camera is this exact situation, being involved in an incident and the other party saying whatever is necessary to avoid taking responsibility for their own actions.
It also allows me to review incidents to ensure I have no forgotten anything or worse remembered it incorrectly, I realise in the heat of the moment it is easy to miss things.


----------

